# oldest light you own?



## joeyss (Oct 12, 2015)

I own a 4 d cell bmg lantern and the tight throw is much better than most lights.

Here's what it it looks like http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/BMG-Flashlight-L40-4-Cell-Power-Beam-Lantern-4D-1969 

I only payed a a dolar for it. Should I put those led bulbs that look like refular bulbs and fit. Ace sells them for $10.


----------



## MarNav1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Not exactly sure which is oldest but I have several Streamlight 4AA Luxeon (gasp yes LUXEON) that work great. They would be considered antiques now with all the new crop of lights.


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 25, 2016)

I have a Mac Tools flashlight from the early 80's and a Blue Streamlight 3D(like a Mag) from the early 80's when they were made in Barstow Ca.


----------



## Subterrestrial (Jul 28, 2016)

-Goose-neck desk lamp. Not sure of the manufacturer or where I got it, but I've had it since at least 2001. It's flat black and looks much older. Retired ATM.

-Garrity 2D incandescent emergency flashlight. I've had it since at least the early 90s, possibly late 80s. Still in use.


----------



## Banterers (Aug 10, 2016)

I have one of these old goose neck lamps like the poster above, although it uses 40w bulbs.


----------



## smokinbasser (Aug 10, 2016)

A candle!


----------



## spurshooter (Jan 3, 2017)

I have my fathers aluminum Streamlight 2 C cell flashlight from 1968-1970 timeframe. It still works.


----------



## gunga (Jan 3, 2017)

My modded blue minimag from 1988. I have a couple vintage lights but got those this millennium.


----------



## broadgage (Jan 6, 2017)

Oldest in regular use is an Eveready powerbeam lantern. Uses two spring top 6 volt lantern batteries, simple, reliable, long run time with zinc carbon batteries and incandescent bulb. With alkalines and an LED bulb should run for 200 hours.

Much older, but not in regular use is a wooden bodied Eveready lamp believed to be about 100 years old.

Also have a 4D Maglite that dates back to when they were new and exotic.


----------



## aginthelaw (Jan 6, 2017)

If she'll let me play with it, there's an old 4 d cell aluminum light my mother has, given to her by a police officer friend in the 60's. Since you didn't specify the type of emitter, we also have a glass hurricane lamp from the 50's on the bar. I think it has the original oil in it. It's bright red in color (the oil that is) and hasn't changed since I was a kid, 40+ years ago


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 7, 2017)

My oldest flashlight that I bought when it was new and currently sold in stores at that time would be a tie between a pewter mini mag and an A&N house brand mini mag clone from about 91. Anything older than those...
Oh... an Eveready penlight from about 1973 my mom bought me at (long gone) WT Grants dept store. 

Oldest "light" would be some heirloom old electric table lamps from around 1910. 
Oldest flashlights were acquired from eBay last year. A couple appear to be between 1915 and 17 based on markings on them. Early Francos and a couple of Eveready/Daylo items circa 1918.


----------



## snakebite (Jan 8, 2017)

a eveready walleye lens flip ring switch 3 d from 1900 as best i can tell.
1899 patent date.
also have the "iron candle" from 1898 but its not a flashlight.


----------



## ven (Jan 8, 2017)

I spy ........stored and still working




Solitaire AAA
Quick check and




Must be at least 20yrs old, not sure exactly but know it was on the car keys back in 93/94


----------



## AVService (Jan 8, 2017)

Tekna's maybe?
Pretty sure I got these in the 70s
They each still work too!
8-aa
4-aa
1 Mutant Lithium Battery in the little one.

I can also fit the RayoVac LED replacements in the aa models and they make terrible LED Beams too!:thumbsup:


----------



## irongate (Jan 8, 2017)

Franco c-cell-2=works
Eveready D-Cell 1929-works
3- old Right Angle ones -all work now
Eveready case no. 2660
Ray-O-Vac =Solid Copper Bullet, another one coming this week -works
Some old Mag. lights from 89-90


----------

